# Michael's bulking journal



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 21, 2005)

Progress pics in gallery.
1/21/05
Back and Hamstring
Dead lifts 3 sets of 8 205 pounds
Lying leg curls 4 sets of 10 95 pounds
Wide grip pull ups 4 sets of as many as possible
Pull down's 4 sets of 10 105 pounds
V grip rows 4 sets of 10 105 pounds

I'll post diet later tonight.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 21, 2005)

You seem to have made some pretty decent progress...Little brat!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks crazy,
Here's my meals for the day.
Meal one: Bagel with cream cheese 20 oz of milk and orange juice.
Meal two: Roast beef sandwhich large orange pretzels and oj.
Meal Three: 8oz of hamburger steak and grape juice bowl of mini wheats.
Meal four: Chicken and spagetti oj.
Meal five: Beef stir fry and rice or spagetti large orange miniwheats.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 21, 2005)

> Meal one: Bagel with cream cheese 20 oz of milk and orange juice.


 where's the protein? No need for milk AND oj, they are both sugars.


Lotsa OJ huh? I love OJ, but there's alot of sugar there. Do you use www.fitday.com ever? I love that site.


G'luck with the journal dude.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 22, 2005)

Ya I only get 35 grams of protien in the morning but Im never hungry when I get up for school.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 22, 2005)

1/22/05
rest day 11 hours of sleep
Meal one: 2 eggs two pieces of HW toast 20 oz of milk bacon.
Meal two: Chicken and pasta oj.
meal three: chicken and pasta again efa's oj.
meal four: spagetti with meat balls.
Meal five: Cereal still full from last meal


----------



## simbh (Jan 22, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Ya I only get 35 grams of protien in the morning but Im never hungry when I get up for school.


I know its not easy to eat in the morning ... But you should eat more in the morning . Breakfast should be one of the biggest if not the biggest meal of your day. Don't forget , you havn't eaten in about 7-8 hours depending on how much sleep you get.

Overall your diet seems pretty good but I'd try to eat a bit more. Since you have little fat on your body ... You can manage more food . It'll be worth your while , don't worry , you'll grow bigger even faster ... 

Anyways , great progress and keep up the hard work.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 23, 2005)

1/23/05 10 hours of sleep
meal one: Two bacon and egg biscuits oj
Meal two: Ravioli with meat sauce 5 bread sticks pasta fagoili soup lemon aid
Meal three: hamburger and eggs
meal four: baked potato with bacon and cereal. (I don't each as much on weekends because i sleep alot)


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 23, 2005)

Chest, shoulder, and abs day
Bench press 4 sets 105 pounds 3 sets 115 pounds 1 set
incline 4 sets 95 pounds
dropset on flys 2 sets started with 145 pounds droped 10 each time

Military press 4 sets, 70 pounds, 10 reps last set took ten pounds off did 20
lateral machine raises 2 drop sets, 10 reps each drop, started with 80 pounds
postier raises 3 sets 35, 40, 45 pounds (each hand)

abs
machine crunches 4 sets 125 pounds 15 reps
twisting decline crunches with ball til ailure 2 sets
decline sit ups 10 reps 45 pounds


----------

